# ICD-10-CM Proficiency Assessment Workbook



## ginnymath (Jun 19, 2014)

I'm comparing AAPC ICD-10 materials (prep for test) with others out there such as from the AHA or AHIMA.  Any comments regarding the AAPC's ICD-10-CM Proficiency Assessment Workbook giving additional practice from the ICD-10 course?


----------

